# Mini lines that don't tear



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

Do miniature poodles generally tear as much as toy poodles? I'm wondering if there are any reputable mini breeders (health testing, conformation, temperament, etc.) whose lines don't tear, esp. creams or whites. Or if they do, is this a concern... or something poodles outgrow? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My mini comes from a breeder that health tests, shows and socializes his puppies and my boy doesn't tear. He's famous for his silvers but he has whites, blacks and blues and occasionally silver-beiges.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I do think there are plenty of good breeders out there who's lines don't tear up & leave heavy stains. I personally don't know of any since I got my Spoo from a Rescue & he is Cream & doesn't tear & my OT is from my friend who at best is a BYB who had a 1 off litter but she is black but doesn't tear or get gunk in her eyes.

I think you really need to visit the breeder & see the dogs they have how many have stains, how many have clipped faces which on the whole will hide some staining & take a look at pups & their eyes.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Sophia was a toy apricot and she did have tear stains and never outgrew that. I had her groomed often because of it. 

Pepper is a toy black but I haven't noticed him tearing very much. Since he is so dark black I wouldn't notice stains even if he did tear. 

So far, knock on wood, Teddy isn't tearing! I'm sure it would look awful since he is red! 

I am learning so much here. I wasn't aware that tearing was due to poor breeding. I love this place! It is a wealth of good information and tons of cute furbabies too!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Eye tearing is not a specific breed size attribute; any poodle can tear (as can many other breeds of dogs). Breeders that breed for health and do testing can most likely explain reasons for tearing, as can many people on this forum. Many times it is diet, allergies, etc. I have a miniature poodle from Canada and he does not tear at all.


----------

